# Wondering about cleaning tank



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello, I have a 55 gallon tank. Now I was told that I can clean it do 25% water change every two weeks. Is this true. Then was told once every few months to do a 90% but that makes no sense. That would kill everything correct. please help I just want to do the right thing.


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

What fish do you have in it? The 25 percent would be better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Oscar98 said:


> What fish do you have in it? The 25 percent would be better.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have 1 telescope goldfish, 1 black moor goldfish(baby) 1 Calico goldfish,1 Red Cap Oranda GoldFish and 3 bristlenose plecos


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

clean and do 30-40% water change every week....the tank water itself can be 100% changed without killing off all of the beneficial bacteria as the water contains very little of it.the bacteria builds up on the "hard" surfaces such as filter media,gravel,plants, decorations and even the tanks walls....since your fish are heavy producers of waste i think 30% weekly would be a minimum.......
along with that, you should not be mixing cold water fish with warm water fish..one or the other will suffer...before you buy fish , it is best to research them to find their needs...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A "big clean" every six months or so to get all the gunk out of the substrate and "reset" the water parameters is a common practice, especially in an overstocked tank like a mbuna tank or a tank with a UG filter. It can be risky if the water parameters of the tank have drifted significantly from the new water. That usually means you haven't been doing enough small water changes. But that is the tank that needs it the most. The tank with "off the scale" nitrates is in danger of a sudden pH "crash" which can kill fish and leave the "cycle" vulnerable to ammonia spikes. 

If you watch all your water parameters, you can "stay on top" of nitrate and reduce the need for a big change. You may need to feed less, or change water more often as fish get bigger or change more water. Even in you have a regular routine that gets nitrates back to where they started weekly, nitrates will start creeping up when you stop looking.

Big water changes can be down safely with care (such as checking water temp, adding new water slowly). 

However, many people with planted tanks go years without significant water changes. Others will do huge water changes when things are "out of balance" as indicated by a change such as algae or yellow leaves. 

I find my tanks get a "big clean" with fish catch and count and big water change periodically as I move them around or catch some to sell.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## dereklawler (Mar 4, 2013)

In my discus aquarium i perform 50% water change daily and clean all the gravel in my tank once per week, and then perform at least 80% water change on that day......


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

I do a semi big clean every week with a 25% water change, power vac the gravel, makes it quicker and easier than doing 6 months worth in 1 hit...
if you cant take the time for your little friends you shouldn't have them


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I do weekly or every other week 40% changes with gravel vac. I got lazy once, bad idea, my tank crashed. I still feel bad for the fish I lost in that ordeal. I don't go more than 2 weeks. If the tank is more stocked you do more changes. Even if it is lightly stocked do weekly changes, but you can do smaller like 20-25%. I just like to keep in mind that they are swimming in their poop LOL.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I would get rid of some of those fish, whats your filtration like? I do a 20-25% water change weekly on my tanks. With your tank you should be doing 40ish% weekly water changes. How often do you replace/clean your filter media?


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

I have an Aqua Clear 200 power filter, waiting on my Powerhead. I have not changed media I picked up the tank from my boss and everthing in it has been there, I just did a 30% change on Friday I'm doing changes once a week plus vacuum substrate.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

weedkiller said:


> I do a semi big clean every week with a 25% water change, power vac the gravel, makes it quicker and easier than doing 6 months worth in 1 hit...
> if you cant take the time for your little friends you shouldn't have them


I do have the time and am trying to do the right thing. I just picked up a 10 gallon tank that someone was giving away so I can use it to help my fish in case of sickness have it cycling right now. I am a rookie but trying to do the right thing.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

wc amounts vary depending stocking and feeding levels. neons in a 55 are less work than goldfish in a 55.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

SteveC said:


> I do have the time and am trying to do the right thing. I just picked up a 10 gallon tank that someone was giving away so I can use it to help my fish in case of sickness have it cycling right now. I am a rookie but trying to do the right thing.


wasn't having a pop at you bud... was an overall to all that read these forums, some are dedicated.. some start dedicated and later wish they didn't start


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

weedkiller said:


> wasn't having a pop at you bud... was an overall to all that read these forums, some are dedicated.. some start dedicated and later wish they didn't start


No hard feelings I was also just wanted people to know also that i'm in it. I love all animals. I did not want to come off as an A** I have been bumed since yesterday my Black Moor did not seem right and woke up this morning he was dead.


----------



## Colonel Moose (Jun 16, 2013)

So you know, you might have to get rid of those plecos at some point. They may outgrow your tank and potentially overstock it once they hit full size. I had a bristlenose pleco once in a 55 gallon tank with 3 fancy goldfish. For some reason, when I dropped an algae wafer, piece of zucchini or anything in, I would never see him eat it. He died about a week later. I think he starved. I don't know why.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

did you have any wood in yours... a 55 is plenty for a bristlenose....
unfortunately they do all die eventually


----------

